# April Throw Down - Entry #3 - Chicken green chili sammie



## walle (May 10, 2010)

Alrighty folks - first, a hats off to the winners.

Here's mine - the smoked chicken thigh, on sourdough that was actually baked in my smoker, using green chilies - anahem and pablano's that I grew and roasted, along with some pulled pork green chili using some PP that I snagged before the March of Dimes cook off I hosted...

Thighs soaking in OJ and Italian








Next day, hit them with Yoshida's... of course!


On the grill with a hickory smoke bomb for an hour at 250*




Putting them together






Here's the pulled pork.. sorry, didn't get picks of the making as it was a last minute addition!







And my entry!



Thanks for checking it out, and to SMF for doing these.
Tracey


----------



## lu1847 (May 10, 2010)

I dont suppose you would share youre green chile recipie.  That looks killer
,so do the sammie.


----------



## meateater (May 10, 2010)

Great dish Walle! I like the homemade bread and chiles you grew yourself.


----------



## beer-b-q (May 10, 2010)

Great looking Sammie Wallee...


----------



## bassman (May 10, 2010)

And I really did vote for this one!  Probably more because of the green chile than anything else.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I'll be that would be good on chimichangas.


----------



## rdknb (May 11, 2010)

that looks very good


----------



## walle (May 11, 2010)

Thanks Bassman! If I knew who could make a killer chimi... me and that guy should get together!... Whatcha doing tomorrow!

You bet, Lu1847!
Here is how I do it.
http://smokingmeatforums.com/forums/...ad.php?t=87747

Give'er a whirl.


----------



## caveman (May 11, 2010)

Hey Walle.  I like it.  I will be trying it soon.  Good job.


----------



## chefrob (May 11, 2010)

walle.....great entry and like bass man this was my choice.


----------



## richoso1 (May 11, 2010)

Tracey, thanks for sharing the makings of a great sandwich. I'm always for adding green chile to anything.


----------

